# Ford 1210?



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

I purchased a Ford 1210 not running but was told it ran last year I have replaced fuel lines filter and glow plugs and starter battery and cables but only started once for 30seconds and then died I'm going to have the injectors tested next week and if there good Im going to do a compression test what psi should I be getting with 700hrs on it any ideas 
Thank you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Anything 300psi & over will fire a diesel engine.
Try taking off/loosening the fuel tank cap..
U have to MAKE SURE your getting fuel flow TO the injection pump..
Have u loosened the steel lines AT the injectors, cranked the engine until fuel spurts out & then retightened them.??
Do ALL these tests w/ the throttle at FULL throttle..


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Anything 300psi & over will fire a diesel engine.
> Try taking off/loosening the fuel tank cap..
> U have to MAKE SURE your getting fuel flow TO the injection pump..
> Have u loosened the steel lines AT the injectors, cranked the engine until fuel spurts out & then retightened them.??
> Do ALL these tests w/ the throttle at FULL throttle..





thepumpguysc said:


> Anything 300psi & over will fire a diesel engine.
> Try taking off/loosening the fuel tank cap..
> U have to MAKE SURE your getting fuel flow TO the injection pump..
> Have u loosened the steel lines AT the injectors, cranked the engine until fuel spurts out & then retightened them.??
> Do ALL these tests w/ the throttle at FULL throttle..


Yes I have bleed the lines multiple times starting at the pump to the injectors I'm getting fuel cause of the white shome but I think it may not be spraying correctly.
I heard there supposed to be in the 400psi range does that sound right


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It has to be turning fast enough.. try hooking it up a "booster" or another vehicle when u try to start it..


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> It has to be turning fast enough.. try hooking it up a "booster" or another vehicle when u try to start it..


I did tryed my truck helped a lot turning it over but still wouldn't start brand new starter and cables and 950cca battery


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

Tested compression
1-160
2- 170
3- 160
How hard are these motors to re building and price if anyone knows it would be much appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your best bet on a budget is to try to locate a good running engine from a tractor salvage yard if it is in need of rebuild. These require extensive machine work to rebuild. I have never seen one of these little Shibaura diesels with that low of compression, so I would pop the head and take a look before proceeding. 
I recommend you call R.F. Engine at 800-828-6943 and discussing your options with them if you are in need of a rebuild. They sometimes locate surplus new short blocks for very reasonable prices.


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Your best bet on a budget is to try to locate a good running engine from a tractor salvage yard if it is in need of rebuild. These require extensive machine work to rebuild. I have never seen one of these little Shibaura diesels with that low of compression, so I would pop the head and take a look before proceeding.
> I recommend you call R.F. Engine at 800-828-6943 and discussing your options with them if you are in need of a rebuild. They sometimes locate surplus new short blocks for very reasonable prices.


Hey rc Wells thanks for the info much appreciated it doesn't make sense to me that it's that low I called the guy I bought it off of and he was shocked to he bought it brand new and new worked it had and it ran last year in October just seams strange to me


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

Is it possible that it could be just a head gasket ?


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

Just did some more reading is it possible the new starter I bought at local auto parts store be under powered and not spinning fast enough to start and show low compression. The one time I did get it to start it was spinning faster then I have ever herd it and I was jumping it with my truck but it only spun fast for about 1min then went back down to it's speed I was use to.


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

the rings may be stuck in the piston ring grooves. you could try putting some penetrating oil in the cylinders and letting it sit for a few days then, with the injector out, turn it over by hand with a wrench on the flywheel bolt to expel any fluid left in the cylinder.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know where U learned THAT masterkee.??
What u do is> make up a solution of ATF & Acetone 50/50.. pour enough in each cyl. to fill the top of the piston & spill over onto the rings.. wait about a week or 2.. adding the solution to the holes..
& with the keys switch & the starter.. expel any & all the solution & carbon deposits left in the cylinders.. NOW, reinstall the injectors/glow plugs & try to start it..
The solution of ATF & acetone will eat the carbon away from the pistons but takes awhile..
I've watched videos of it happening w. seafoam but that was w/ a gasoline engine..
IDK what it will do for a diesel.??


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info it's definitely worth a shot I have been wondering if it's just possible to replace the rings and hone the bores or if it's got to be a complete re build


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U might even wanna consider doing another compr. test before re-installing the injectors, just to SEE if the mix worked for you or if u had jumped the gun, so to speak.
Its awful hard to wait that long for the mixture to work..


----------



## Bill S (May 8, 2018)

If it previously started and ran for thirty seconds I doubt if you have a problem with compression or stuck rings. It never would have fired up the first time. It is a diesel which means you do not have ignition to worry about. If you have compression and it cranks enough to have started before, the culprit is either fuel getting through the injectors or fuel timing. Timing is also not likely unless you pulled of the injection pump and reinstalled it improperly. 

Try pulling an injector out of the head and connecting it to the injector line and cranking it. You should see a nice fine spray popping every time that cylinder is coming up on the compression stroke. Make sure you have plenty of flow coming out of the fuel tank and through the filter. Pull the fuel line at the injection pump and watch it flow. It needs to run, not just dribble. I cannot remember for sure, but I believe there is a bleed screw on the pump itself that must have good flow through it before you can adequately bleed the injectors themselves. The pump bleeding is done with the engine off. Only after you confirm full flow to the pump from the reservoir, and then flow flow through the pump and out the bleed screw can you try to bleed the injectors.


----------



## Etchluke90 (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for the help bill s.
Yes it did fire once while jumping a new battery with my truck and it turned over twice as fast as it does now but then dropped down to the speed it cranks now 
I have removed all of the injectors and glow plugs and did a compression test on ever cylinder. I also did like what you suggested when the fuel lines and injectors and it's hitting and producing a puff of fuel like a cloud best way to describe it.
When u pulled the valve cover I found grit and black oily like stuff on the intake side so thats where I'm at.


----------

